# River Trollers?



## Matt Kircher (Jul 10, 2012)

I am fairly new to the Steelhead deal but my favorite way to fish them is trolling in the rivers (primarily Rocky and Vermillion). I have had some success but not very consistient. I was just wondering if anyone else fishes this way and if anyone has any advice they could offer. Baits, flow, general locations etc.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

every year is different with patterns so hard to say whats going to work or not this year. 
But my experience after 20 years is this, Light line ( I troll with 6# test mono) sharp hooks and keep them sticky sharp, and re-tie after every fish or snag and you should do good. Dont re-tie with light line after every fish you might as well be playin russian rulette. Just my 2 cents. I use spoons almost exclusively till the rivers ice up, and have great success with them.


----------



## Matt Kircher (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok thanks, I primarily have been using kwikfish and rapalas but ahve been using 14lb mono so maybe downsizing the line is the key. I have tried spoons with not much success so far. How much line do you typically let out? Do you look for the channel for your runs?


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

I make "spoons" out of willow leaf spinner blades and slow troll with electric motor or really slow with the motor. If you try it use a really strong O ring. I had a steelie straighten out the O ring once. Im not sure if you can move too fast for one but the slow speed seems to work. The light blade doesnt sink and hang up like a casting spoon.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

usually im using my noodlerods with 6 # mono just cast behind and using cleos or k/o's. When using these style spoons do not go over 2.2 mph as they will spin out, you want a steady wobble to them not a spin. This is where I have my best success.

Othertimes I will use trolling spoons like stingers or NK's. When im doing this I will run small inline planer boards with 10# mono and a 6# leader of 6-8 foot. Run my spoons about 30-50 foot back from the board with a couple large split shot to keep them down. Other 2 rods are off downriggers. YES I said downriggers. about 60-125 back depending, and these too are usually 10# mono with a 6# leader. Balls are down anywhere from 2-8 ft depending on where im at and water depth. I use the downriggers cause I have a downtemp on it and can watch my lure speed better that way. When im doing this I kick my speed up anywhere from 2.1-2.5 .

I use the heavier lines with my downriggers and planerboards as it holds up better in my releases without damageing my lines.

Kwikfish are great when the water temps go way down cause you troll those so slow. Personally I know alot of guys that do great with stick baits but Ive never had alot of luck with them so I stick with spoons. When the water temps get real cold I'll switch to williams wobblers or kwikfish and work them slow.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

btw what kind of boat are you using, and whats your set-up on it?

I havent trolled the vermillion river itself but have trolled the mouth with some great success. 

Usually im either at the rock or grand cause they are closer for me, not because one is better or anything just more convenient for me to hit them.


----------



## Matt Kircher (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm running my walleye rig a 21 ft. Tracker Tundra.......limits me to the lower reaches of the river.....can go past the ramps in the rock or the marina in the vermillion. I'm well set up for trolling with the exception of downriggers.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

well you should be good to go then. Actually I used to do great at the mouth of the vermilion just trollin around the breakwall back and forth. November should be good for you then just dont go too deep, I usually dont go out over 20 ft. Sometimes they like the spoons right under the surface. Been times where my spoons have actually rippled the surface, lol. When you get a hit then EVERYONE knows it lol. Enjoy and have fun. Hope you do great. You have an assortment of stinger spoons handy or any trolling spoons?


----------



## Matt Kircher (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a bunch of stinger spoons and a few K/O's and cleos. Do you use the samller stingers or the larger one's? I cant seem to get the smaller ones to run more thans about 6 inches below the surface? Do you target any specific locations int he rivers i.e. channels, shoreline cover, etc?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I use both sizes and northern king NK28's. If you need to get them down some more add a few big split shot about 4-6 feet in front of them. Or some light snap weights work good too.
No I just troll the deeper stretches they are usually scattered throughout the rivers in the lower stretches so. If you can find channel to run with that works pretty good. I like areas where larger open areas neck down some theres usually a break there that holds fish.


----------

